

FB account created with my email, what do I do? - ddalex

So somebody created a FB account using my email. Having email control, I did change the FB account password, yet I cannot login into the FB account to delete it because the my location doesn&#x27;t match to what FB used to see. So the account is now locked-out.<p>Yet, Where does their privacy stops and my rights start ? Creating linked accounts through social networks with spoof email didn&#x27;t seem a problem so far, but between hacking attempts and info fishing, and legitimate mistakes, privacy and security are at risk.
======
nly
[https://www.facebook.com/help/contact/169486816475808](https://www.facebook.com/help/contact/169486816475808)

[https://www.facebook.com/help/contact/329543470461085](https://www.facebook.com/help/contact/329543470461085)

------
mariuolo
What about using a proxy or a vpn?

~~~
ddalex
I don't know anything about whomever created that account.

Also, probably my browser identification doesn't match what FB wants, and I
have no idea what FB wants.

Third, they ask me about a birth date I didn't introduce. :(

